# Devils Lake Fishing Reports - 8/22 Ed's Bait



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Fishing on Devils Lake continues to be excellent. Anlgers are reporting 
catching a lot of walleyes in the 1 ½ to 3lb range, but larger fish have been a 
bit tougher to come by. In the western Flats area, anglers are trolling the 
Golden highway, Gap, and humps with bottom bouncers and spinners, or cranks. 
Their also jigging and slip bobbering the trees of Monkey Ridge and between 
Patience Point and Holy Bay. On the Main Bay, anglers are jigging or trolling 
bottom bouncers with spinners on the old sunken points of Cactus and Fort 
Totten and working the rip rap south shoreline. In East Bay, anglers are still 
trolling the 18-26 foot areas along Matterns Ridge, Stromme Addition, Foughty's 
Point, and Birklands Point. In these areas anglers are using smaller cranks 
behind leadcore line. The better cranks have been jointed #4, #5, & #7 rapala 
shad raps, #5 & #7 shad raps, and walleye divers. Anglers are also using 
bottom bouncers with spinners in these areas. Pike continue to be caught in 
all these areas as well. Some perch are being caught in Creel Bay and near the 
Casino, but the fish so far have been small. White bass continue to be 
scattered with no real hotspots. Good Luck & Good
Fishing&#8230;.


----------

